# note from teacher



## Denise1952 (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 21, 2014)

...seems the techer's spelling is a little wek!


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 21, 2014)

Wek, right, are you the one that wrote it, :lofl:Gotcha


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 21, 2014)

Bad spellers of the world.... UNTIE!


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 21, 2014)

lol, four shure!!


----------



## Falcon (Nov 21, 2014)

Mr. and Mrs. Walker are in deep doo doo down the line with that son of theirs.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 21, 2014)

I wouldn't worry, he'll probably grow up to be president, LOL!


----------



## Falcon (Nov 21, 2014)

You can say that again............but DON'T !


----------



## Shirley (Nov 21, 2014)

:lofl:


----------

